# WTB MEC shotgun reloader Jr or Mark V



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

Hey guys, looking for a old MEC Jr or Mark V reloading press. Doesn't matter what gauge or even what condition it is in or doesn't need to have any dies with it. Need it for a little project I am doing. PM if you have something laying around.

Thanks.


----------

